# SBB litter identification



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

The webbing also visible in the photo could indicate spiders? Just a guess.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Fly eggs? I've seen maggots in bottom board debris before. Looks like the right conditions on that BB...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Wax moth cocoons?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Lesser wax moth maybe? Isn't there such a thing?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I've seen something like that also but not in SBB litter. If the 'eggs' appear to made of fibrous or webbing material it might be spider. It's hard to tell from the photo if the 'eggs' are shiny or are actually small cocoons. Some of the ones I've seen had a little cap at the narrow end that appears to have opened. You could save them in a container and see what hatches out.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The more I look, the more they look like ant eggs.


----------

